# Vegetable-Dyed Eggs



## mollyanne (Apr 2, 2010)

*Vegetable-Dyed Eggs...beautiful*

These Easter Eggs have been dyed naturally using vegetables and the vibrant colors are soooo beautiful! This link will show you how to do it:
Click on: Vibrant Eggs, Dyed Naturally | Apartment Therapy The Kitchn
PM me for directions if you don't want to click on the link 

Remember that the shade and vibrancy of the dyes varies depending on how concentrated the dye is, what color egg you use, and how long the eggs are immersed in the dye. For example, half a purple cabbage, shredded, dyes four eggs. And err on the side of more rather than less when creating your dye.

Use Hard Boiled Eggs, room temperature, or white and brown eggs

Colors:
Purple Cabbage (makes blue on white eggs, green on brown eggs)
Red Onion Skins (makes lavender or red)
Yellow Onion Skins (makes orange on white eggs, rusty red on brown eggs)
Ground Turmeric (makes yellow)
Red Zinger Tea Bags (makes lavender)
Beets (makes pink on white eggs, maroon on brown eggs)
Oil (canola or olive)


----------

